
Show HN: Chrome extension for different environments that are visually the same - fej-snikduj
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/search/urlcolors
======
fej-snikduj
This extension allows you to flag specified websites by highlighting the
website with a colored border. This is especially useful for developers who
run their web applications on many different environments and who are
constantly switching between a dev, test, and production version of an app or
database. Because the application may look the same on all environments, it's
easy to accidentally do something on the production environment that shouldn't
have been done.

